# Rim Wax ???



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got my new wheels on lovely chrome rims and they already have a light coating of dust, is Rim Wax any good or can anyone recommend an alternative.


----------



## bustanutt (Feb 21, 2011)

i have used rim wax and thought it was pretty good although a bit expensive. I have not used any similar products to compare it to though. It does clean off pretty easy once dry though and leaves a good shine. Trick is to clay bar the wheels before application as you would with paintwork.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Clay bar new chrome, I would be worried about that


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You want to wax your rim heh Pete, I think there are other websites better suited to that sort of thing :lol: :lol:

pm Dooka (Rob) he did my car and you should get him to do yours, he used some great stuff on my wheels, but I can't remember what it was called.

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't know about that kind of thing Charlie, cough, because as I'm sure is the case for most forum members I have never, ever looked at pornography on the internet

Funny enough I have arranged for Dooka to take a look at my car on Monday when he's over our way


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> I wouldn't know about that kind of thing Charlie, cough, because as I'm sure is the case for most forum members I have never, ever looked at pornography on the internet
> 
> Funny enough I have arranged for Dooka to take a look at my car on Monday when he's over our way


yeah yeah whatever 

I am seeing him Monday too, is he coming to your office?

Charlie


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure, he's got a job in New Bradwell I think


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

I use this after reading lots of good reports.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

cheers, where did you get it, online?


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Rimwax, find it very good, brake dust comes off quite easily, but like all waxes be careful on what you clean your wheels with or you'll just end up washing it off.


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Petrolthreads said:


> cheers, where did you get it, online?


I get it from these boys http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/
Good service and quick delivery!

Mermoto


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I recommend Chemical Guys CG109? It's much easier to work with than the Poorboys Wheel Sealant product above (which I also have and works reasonably) and it doesn't attract brake dust, so the wheels seem to stay cleaner for longer. And it seems to last a very long time too.

Ultimately, any sealant - even something like Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection will give you better resistance to corrosion and be easier to clean than an un-sealed wheel.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Can I recommend Chemical Guys CG109? It's much easier to work with than the Poorboys Wheel Sealant product above (which I also have and works reasonably) and it doesn't attract brake dust, so the wheels seem to stay cleaner for longer. And it seems to last a very long time too.
> 
> Ultimately, any sealant - even something like Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection will give you better resistance to corrosion and be easier to clean than an un-sealed wheel.


Bugger, I spent ages cleaning the wheels today and didn't have any thing to use but I've got Extra Gloss Protection in the garage,


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I also recommend the Poorboys World Wheel Sealant, it's very easy to apply and brings alloys up to a nice shine. I've only ever applied one coat and it makes removing brake dust easier, but the alloys still get dirty in a few days. Maybe more coats would last longer.


----------



## Petrolthreads (Jul 2, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> I also recommend the Poorboys World Wheel Sealant, it's very easy to apply and brings alloys up to a nice shine. I've only ever applied one coat and it makes removing brake dust easier, but the alloys still get dirty in a few days. Maybe more coats would last longer.


This is a constant problem for me, I clean the wheels and then they get dirty again, I need a product for that!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Petrolthreads said:


> I clean the wheels and then they get dirty again, I need a product for that!


Oh my God really Pete, you clean them and they get dirty again!!!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

You should have got wheels with black rims and then it disguises the brake dust nicely, chrome is always gonna be a bugger to keep spotless.

I do hope it will be spangly clean for Wednesday night 

Charlie


----------

